# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  Gading Koi - Bottom Drain Aerasi dengan Membran Mattala(New)

## Glenardo

Dear folks

Berawal dari DIY juga, hobby eksperimen.Maka Gading Koi membuat Bottom Drain dengan Membran Mattala. Produk ini berbeda dengan BD pada umumnya yang memakai Uniring. Dasar BD sebesar 8 inch. Untuk kedalaman air 1,7 M sudah di eksperimen cukup dengan Resun LP 60. Disarankan hanya untuk kolam 10- 25 ton.











Harga dengan Kois membership card Rp 850.000,-

Harga tanpa Kois membership card Rp 900.000.-

Harga Membran Mattala saja Rp 250.000,- 

Feel free to contact Gading Koi. Thank you

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## laukkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

wah ditunggu fotonya mau liat gimana klo ada aerasinya..

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TNTWiharto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SHOWAKU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

SUndul ahh

Sudah terbukti lohhh Qualitynya...

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rico Andydarma

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## thanafi27

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

